# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) صور اعطال مجموعةاعطال نوكيا X2-01 solution

## mohamed73

* *  *Nokia X2-01 All solution here.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *   *X2-01 bluetooth solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 lcd display solutio*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 charging solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 camera solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 camera solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 keypad ic jumper*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 mic solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 insert sim solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 speaker solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 earpiece solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 lcd light,display light solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 TROUBLESHOOTING LOCATION*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 DISPLAY PROBLEM*

----------


## mohamed73

* X2-01 Display light solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* x2-01 vibrator solution*

----------


## mohamed73

* x2-01 Speaker solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*  *   *X2-01 Charging problem solution*

----------


## alhkem

اخي لايوجد صور وشكرا

----------


## youssef0707

وشكرا وشكرا وشكرا

----------


## y.tresor

مشكور أخي على مجهوداتك والله يعطيك ما تمنيتي

----------


## charafmak77

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمود المصرى

تسلم ايدك

----------


## kezaroo

شكرا لك الرجاء توضيح الصورة

----------

